# Who owns the smallest mini ? (that is not a dwarf)



## loveminis (Jul 31, 2008)

I was just wondering with all the people that visit the forum, who owns the smallest miniature horse that is not a dwarf. I love the dwarves (no flames please). I am talking good bite and correct conformation. My life would be complete if someday I could own a teeny tiny miniature horse, say 25" or less at maturity. Is there such a horse out there ?

I am not trying to start any arguements or anything so please, don't go there.





..... so who owns the smallest ? ... and please post a pic if you can.


----------



## Becky (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't own the smallest out there, but the smallest mature horse on my farm is Brewers Feature Silver Satin, a tiny 27" 3 yr old mare. She is on my showstring this year and heading to the AMHA Central Championship Show next week.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 31, 2008)

Good question!! We currently have a teeny tiny long yearling boy that we are curious about. He has absolutely NO dwarf characteristics, but we need to measure him. I am guessing he is just under 26 inches and is staying small. From the look of his canon bone, he probably won't make 28"........

There is a group of breeders who advertise in the AMHA magazine who are focussed on "small minis". Some I know post here, so I would suspect you can get some good responses from them.


----------



## Alex (Jul 31, 2008)

Charlotte, Reflections Mini farm, has a GORGOUS pinto stallion. Dont remember his name but I believe he is like 25 and half.

Parmala, Star Ridge Acears, has a few awsome tinis.


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 31, 2008)

I know mine aren't the smallest, but I have three between 28 and 29 inches.

Jessi


----------



## loveminis (Jul 31, 2008)

Becky, she is beautiful


----------



## garyo (Jul 31, 2008)

This is Dent Frisky Kid FrostyBoss (in the avatar and below) at the Florida State Fair, where he measured just 25" and is a three year old. As you can see he is visiting the huge Percheron in the stall.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 31, 2008)

Garyo = Is Boss a silver Bay?

handsome guy


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 31, 2008)

Any excuse to post pictures of Calvin



Hes not quite 27 inches yet hes a yearling.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 31, 2008)

We have several under 30" minis, and our smallest is about 28". The smallest that always comes to mind for me is also Charlotte's stallion Cowboy, but I have seen many other excellent, tiny minis here on the forum and on the Smallest Horse Group.


----------



## garyo (Jul 31, 2008)

Lori, No Boss is a red roan,

I am also a big fan of Cowboy, he is an awsome little horse.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 31, 2008)

I Like Boss Garyo! If he ever turns up missing- he is Not here!


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 31, 2008)

Did someone mention Cowboy? hehehe










This is our senior stallion. Lucky 17 Cowboy. 25 1/2". 11 years old.

Picture made when he was 7 years old and straight out of the pasture. Just a bath and trim.

Cowboy has only had a few foals each year yet just about one gets shown each year and goes Reserve Champion or Top Ten at World or at PtHA. His foals have shown successfully in Canada and Europe also.

We think he's quite remarkable.





Charlotte


----------



## McBunz (Aug 1, 2008)

Boss is lovely...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 1, 2008)

There are some really, really nice tiny ones here!

The tiniest ones we have areL

WF Mas Corona, 27.5" at age 8, 4X World/National Top Ten (both open and ammy), stallion






Indian Peaks Sweet Serenity, 27", 2 yr old filly. Sera seems to be about done growing.






Wisteria Rubicon Raven Beauty, 27" 2 yr old filly, World Reserve Champion Yearling






But I'm guessing that Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle aka "Mira" aka Poopy Butt is going to be our smallest horse at maturity. She measured 24.25" at Area IV back in July. Here is a pic from liberty class at that show. Her measurement at birth suggested she'd mature at 26" or less and I'd say that is holding true. Mira has a National Top Ten (10th of 23) in halter.






ETA: BTW, Mira's dream date is Charlotte's Cowboy!


----------



## shelly (Aug 1, 2008)

Charlotte said:


> Did someone mention Cowboy? hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!! Cowboy is just remarkably GORGEOUS!!!!!!



:wub



Now that is ONE HANDSOME GUY



:shocked



Too bad you are so far away-he and my Sahara would make a good cross!!


----------



## mayflowerfarm (Aug 1, 2008)

My mare is 3 and 25 1/2 inches and hasn't grown in a year so I'd say she's done. I can't get a picture attached for whatever reason but she's a lovely buckskin mare who has a wonderful personality to go with her wonderful conformation. Thank you Dynmos Miniatures!

Charlotte and Garyo, keep in touch, as I would love to breed her in a couple of years if she passes a breeding soundness exam. =)


----------



## loveminis (Aug 1, 2008)

I love the itty bitty ones !!! Thanks for the pics so far.


----------



## srpwildrose (Aug 1, 2008)

Klavohns Bitty Baby..........as we call her Itty Bitty.

She is 27" @ 5 yrs old. She is the sweetest lil mare.


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's my special little one.

[SIZE=18pt][/size]AMAZING GRACE STEAL MY HEART[/SIZE]

Foaled 3-26-06 and at almost 2 1/2 years old barely stands at 26".


----------



## Genie (Aug 1, 2008)

Beautiful.. I love the smaller minis. Our goal is to be right around 30 inches for everyone.

I have three yearlings at 27 inches, so we are starting to get there.

Someone asked if we have more difficulties with foaling on the smaller mares and I personally can not say that we do.


----------



## shane (Aug 1, 2008)

mine is 29 inches to the withers, so whats that in american measurements????

i love the tinies


----------



## Candice (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, He's certainly not the smallest out there, but for us he's pretty darn tiny. This is Marystowns Explosive Echo (In the rough), meeting our Qh's for the first time. He's been with us since the first weekend in June. Huge Thankyou to Toys Miniatures, Claire, Linda and Andrea Severson. http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l350/Fo...er/100_5319.jpg

2007 Reserve National Champion Sr. Stallion 28" and under.


----------



## shane (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Alex (Aug 1, 2008)

shane said:


> mine is 29 inches to the withers, so whats that in american measurements????
> i love the tinies


Probablly 27 - 28 inches.

Beautiful tinies everyone!!!!


----------



## xxs (Aug 1, 2008)

Firewater, that is certainly a GORGEOUS!!! colt!


----------



## loveminis (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome ! Keep 'em comin'



The smaller the better !


----------



## yellerroseintx (Aug 1, 2008)

well..I know Tony has some tiny ones.......


----------



## VernB (Aug 1, 2008)

I've always dreamed of owning a tiny stallion until a few years ago when I came across this darling guy. He's not the smallest but he's tiny and sweet as can be. Everyone who visits our place is shocked when I tell them he's 8, and no he's not a baby.



He's 26.5" and has the cutest little head. When he trots he lifts his knees up to his chest. He's a fancy boy.


----------



## New2Minis (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG VernB, he is the cutest lil thing EVER!! I am in Love!!!






I just wanna kiss him!!!


----------



## anita (Aug 1, 2008)

Your tiny ones are all gorgeous! I love, love, love the tinies.

The stallion im my avatar is 27. We have several in our breeding programm

Anita


----------



## Relic (Aug 1, 2008)

Not the smallest but Libertymere Legacys King Galahad 6 years old and still a giant 27.5 tall.


----------



## REO (Aug 1, 2008)

He's not the smallest here, but........

This guy's parents are both under 30" and I don't think he'll see 28".

Homozygous bay pinto who measured 25.75" at over a year old!

Sorry for the baby photos! But this is him LOL

I just love his BLUE EYES!


----------



## Teresa (Aug 1, 2008)

The tinies are all making me drool. Tony has several tiny ones and so does Judy from Zachary Farms.


----------



## tnovak (Aug 1, 2008)

My little guy Stormy, 28" at 2 years old.


----------



## loveminis (Aug 1, 2008)

I know !! I am going crazy here LOL


----------



## Davie (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is my under 28" senior stallion, Arabesque Apaches Onyx Moon. He is just 27" and now a 3 yr old.


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Aug 1, 2008)

With all the talk about the larger ones it's refreshing to give mention to the little ones from time to time!

The majority of our herd consists of 32" and under and our tiniest little girl is: Lost Spoke's Smoki Lady. She is a black appaloosa and all of 25.5" as a yearling. We look forward to showing her in a couple of years as a senior mare if she hasn't been spoken for before then. This picture was taken of her in April after we clipped and bathed her right from the pasture.

*[SIZE=14pt]Lost Spoke's Smoki Lady[/SIZE]* 25.5" tall






This year we are showing Lost Spoke's Bambi Kiss aka Bamster. She is a relative of "Catch" and has already won several Grands and Supreme on the western show circuit. Watch for her at the AMHA World Show in October! She is a chestnut appaloosa and all of 27.5".

*[SIZE=14pt]Lost Spoke's Bambi Kiss[/SIZE]* 27.5" tall






Thanks again! I enjoy seeing folks sharing their wonderful, great quality, tiny ones too!

Dawn


----------



## woodnldy (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a pic of our newest fella and my hubby ." Driftwood Minis Its Image " He is out of Little Americas Orion Mr It(out of Orion Light Vant Huttenest) and a daughter of Mcraes Mr GG. . Tony Greaves at Little Americas Helped us get him. He stands right at 26" and is 4 years old. He is a firecracker and we love him to death. He thinks he is 18 hands high.


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 1, 2008)

You know, we don't hear much about the small ones here but this thread.......















OMG! EVERY one is simply stunning!




to the breeders of these "smallest perfect horse"!

Charlotte


----------



## TripleDstables (Aug 1, 2008)

I had no idea that Cowboy was that tiny!




He's so gorgeous.

I love the little ones.





and Relic, King Galahad has the most gorgeous head I've ever seen.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 1, 2008)

My boy (Dillards HHH Commanche aka Popcorn) is not one of the littlest either at 27 inches but he is awesome in my book. Guess I am just a little bit prejudice.......lol........also here is my tiny mule (Famous Amos) at 27 inches.


----------



## bullockcorner (Aug 1, 2008)

O.K....I have been reading this forum for only a couple of days now, and when I saw this question, I just HAD to get a login and reply!!



I've only been a mini owner for about 3 years, but really got into them heavy this year....even went to some shows and going to try Nationals! Anyway, this summer I purchased a 25.5", 6 year old stallion that is A and R. I absolutely love him. Even took him to a show (where they measured him at 25.5 also). He's sired a few foals every year, and I bred him to 5 mares this year. BTW, if anyone has ideas on how to "help" a little stallion breed taller mares, you might try starting another topic.



I will try to attach pics if I can figure this out.

LOVE those minis!!!


----------



## kdhminis (Aug 1, 2008)

bullockcorner said:


> View attachment 236
> O.K....I have been reading this forum for only a couple of days now, and when I saw this question, I just HAD to get a login and reply!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is another picture of Driftwood Minis Its Image 26", who is by our Orion son, Little America's Orion Mr It.






And here is a five year old Mr It daughter, Little America's It's Mardi Gras, 25.5"






Another of our smaller stallions is 26" Little America Silver Tornado.


----------



## Katiean (Aug 1, 2008)

My kids are not small. The smallest I have is 31". However, when I was looking for my second horse I found a web sight that had what they called micro-minis. All over 5 yrs old. All under 28". They had no show records and nothing in their past that would give warent the prices. In my opinion several of them had Dwarf charicteristics.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Aug 1, 2008)

This Honey Bea Meadows Angelina... she measures in at 29", with the attitude of a draft horse LOL.


----------



## Relic (Aug 1, 2008)

Our shortie 4 year old mare 28.75 Moniet in foal for 09....am so looking forward to that baby


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 2, 2008)

Relic said:


> Our shortie 4 year old mare 28.75 Moniet in foal for 09....am so looking forward to that baby


WOW! If there were no reference to her height I'd never believe she was that tiny! VERY, VERY well balanced!


----------



## loveminis (Aug 2, 2008)

NICE NICE horses !!!



Now that's what I call eye candy


----------



## wwminis (Aug 2, 2008)

Did someone say smallest!



here's a few of ours!

This is 2 year old 27" WWC Miniatures Quicksilvers Starlet






This is 3 year old 27" WWC Miniatures Quicksilvers Cinderella






This is 7 year old 25.5" WW Miniatures Heza Silver Star, Son of Champion NFCS Quicksilver






This is 10 year 26" Landfair Moons Go Boy






This is Me & 19 year 26.75" Top 5 World Halter Champion, Top 10 World Senior Stallion, NFCS Quicksilver






This is 1 year old 28" Top 10 World PtHA Junior Stallion for 2008, WWC Miniatures Quicksilvers Peppy






This is 4 year 27" Two Time World Top 10 Champion Reflection Fancy Footwork CBY, Daughter of Lucky 17 Cowboy!






This is 26" 3 year old WWC Miniatures Heza Silver Bullet, Son of 25.5" Heza Silver Star!






This is 3 year old 29" WWC Miniatures Quicksilvers Tuff~E~Nuff, Son of Quicksilver






This is 10 year old 29.5" Bryland Farms Soxys Little Sultan!






Thanks for letting me share a few of our true 30" and under miniature horses with you!


----------



## drk (Aug 2, 2008)

So many beautiful Tiny ones out there. Vern... I love your Tiny appy. He has a beautiful little head. What a cutie pie !!!!!

And Charlotte, I've always Loved Cowboy !!!!! I'm always on your site





Not quite as Tiny but here is my 27" Frame Overo Stallion LTD'S Magic Mans Top Ticket.

Just casual pics.






Here he is behind a 31" mare...LOL Big Dreams ....


----------



## shelly (Aug 2, 2008)

drk said:


> So many beautiful Tiny ones out there. Vern... I love your Tiny appy. He has a beautiful little head. What a cutie pie !!!!! And Charlotte, I've always Loved Cowboy !!!!! I'm always on your site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy he sure looks smaller than 27" behind her!!!!! Very handsome boy though, same colors as my silver dapple toby!


----------



## Reble (Aug 2, 2008)

*Here is Rowdy *our Future Stallion, will be 3 yrs. old March 2009 and last measured @ 27.750"


----------



## Joyce (Aug 3, 2008)

This is an excellent thread and so interesting to see all the tiny minis out there. I am a lover of the small ones too.

A couple of my smaller mares went out to Susan Oberg last year and I have two 28" stallions here and a 29 1/2" stallion.

Congratulations to all of you with the smaller minis!!

Joyce


----------



## loveminis (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone so far !! I have a gelding who is 27" at 2 years old and he is done growing, I love him so much.


----------



## joylee123 (Aug 3, 2008)

garyo said:


> This is Dent Frisky Kid FrostyBoss (in the avatar and below) at the Florida State Fair, where he measured just 25" and is a three year old. As you can see he is visiting the huge Percheron in the stall.



[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Your guy is just awesome



every time I see him I just have to say WOW!

My little guy is a bit bigger than your boy so he's definitley not the smallest, but he's 10 years old and 26.5 inches

Huffman's Classic Little Dude


----------



## SWA (Aug 4, 2008)

I've been out of town the past few days so am just now seeing this.





garyo, I didn't know that Boss was a "Dent" horse?



Now I know what it was that I always loved about him!





I've also always admired that handsome Cowboy!





Here is our tiniest... our palomino pinto mare, Bridgy, 27.75" at 3 years old.


----------

